# 2cool June Photo Contest, Candid Sports Photos



## Cutter

Congrats to MT Stringer for his candid fishing photo that he photographed and submitted in the last contest. We have chosen the topic of *Candid Sports Photos *for this month.

Any non-posed, sports photo is legal. The photo can contain action, it can portray emotion, it can show intensity, it can be high fives, it can be laughter at the water cooler, or anything that shows sporting activity. Feel free to be creative, and most of all, shoot the camera when presented the opportunity.

A couple of tips to _consider_: (there are no absolutes in photography) 
When selecting a photo candidate, pay attention to your subject (expressions, intensity, emotion), clarity, and the sharpness of the photo. Also consider cropping in tighter to bring the action in close if you you have enough extra pixels to do so (but dont sacrifice clarity).

*Here are the rules. *
1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Fri, June 30th, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

All photos should be submitted to this thread, but they will also be copied (by pelican, thanks!) in this webshots gallery for easy viewing:
http://community.webshots.com/album/551031526GkLFVC

Good luck!


----------



## agteacher

*"******* Sport"*

I guess you could call it that. It was during the day before Spring Break where you can't get the kiddos to do anything so we setup some horse shoes. Well one of them got my camera to take some pictures, little did I know that I would be in some of them!!

Don't be to harsh on me this is my first attempt in "the contest"


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Hmmmmm. I'm not a "fan" so this might be a tough one for me to jump in on. I'll see what I can do, though.

You know, I'm not in the same league with some of the regulars in here and I don't expect I'll ever take a prize but that is not the real reason that I enjoy the contests so much. What I REALLY like is being able to see the work of some absolutely wonderful photographers.

Some of the pics I've seen in here are Nationl Geographic quality. I hope these contests will continue indefinitely.

Who knows I might get lucky and one day fumble around and come up with a worthy entry of my own.


----------



## GoingCoastal

Fishin's a sport aint it?

Dave


----------



## Walkin' Jack

GoingCoastal said:


> Fishin's a sport aint it?
> 
> Dave


Bless you GC!! 

I wonder if we are going to need a ruling on this one. What about it Mikey. Is fishing to be considered a "sport" for the purposes of entering this contest?


----------



## NaClH2O

Walkin' Jack said:


> Bless you GC!!
> 
> I wonder if we are going to need a ruling on this one. What about it Mikey. Is fishing to be considered a "sport" for the purposes of entering this contest?


I think fishin's a sport, but shouldn't any candid fishing photos have gone in last month's contest? But if you have one you feel is better suited to this month's contest, then I say by all means post it up. This is just my opinion. MT and Cutter should be the rulers on this.


----------



## GoingCoastal

GoingCoastal said:


> Fishin's a sport aint it?
> 
> Dave


Qouting myself, but its the only sport for which I have ANY intereast in.

This might make a good TTMB thread ? I'll start one

Dave


----------



## Walkin' Jack

GoingCoastal said:


> Qouting myself, but its the only sport for which I have ANY intereast in.


Ya! Me too!


----------



## pelican

Any sport where I can sit, smoke a fine tobacco product and drink an adult libation is OK by me. 
Fishing, Golf and Bowling all come to mind. Hmmm, does casino gaming count?


----------



## MT Stringer

Fishing sounds OK to me, but I was thinking this month's topic would cover things like the different "ball" sports, and a lot of other sports like cycling, skiing, golf, drag racing (and other racing venues)...stuff like that.
Mike


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Okay then, I'll just sit this 'n out and see what pops up next month. Mike, I KNOW you have some terrific shots which would be great entries. I'll be keepin' a eye on ya bud! Good luck


----------



## Bobby

*My Youngest Granddaughter*

This is Skyler my youngest granddaughter playing ball.


----------



## Cutter

wud up with the sports pics??









Fishing is definitely a sport, and if you have a fishing photo that you feel is good, portrays a sporting image (and I have seen several on this board), and is worthy of someone's vote in a sports photo contest, by all means post it.

However, I have seen a lot of grandkids chasing the soccer ball, sons/daughters hitting a baseball, neighborhood volleyball games, and kids jumping off of a diving block into the swimming pool. These have been great photos shown here already and will provide great opportunities to take a photo for this month's contest. So just be sure to participate with a photo that you feel would make a good candid sport submission. Ultimately you can submit whatever you want, but if you really love the photo of your granddaughter chasing a soccer ball, you may not get another opportunity to play that photo in the contest for a while.


----------



## Bobby

Cutter said:


> wud up with the sports pics??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing is definitely a sport, and if you have a fishing photo that you feel is good, portrays a sporting image (and I have seen several on this board), and is worthy of someone's vote in a sports photo contest, by all means post it.
> 
> However, I have seen a lot of grandkids chasing the soccer ball, sons/daughters hitting a baseball, neighborhood volleyball games, and kids jumping off of a diving block into the swimming pool. These have been great photos shown here already and will provide great opportunities to take a photo for this month's contest. So just be sure to participate with a photo that you feel would make a good candid sport submission. Ultimately you can submit whatever you want, but if you really love the photo of your granddaughter chasing a soccer ball, you may not get another opportunity to play that photo in the contest for a while.


Ain't that what I did??????


----------



## TunnelVision

*"This is Going to Hurt"*

"This is Going to Hurt"


----------



## galbayfisher

Tunnelvision,

GGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## pelican

Cool pic, TV...


----------



## jferrell1211

*a couple of my Grandchildren...*

it's little league night at MinuteMaid, Nathan and Jacob having a blast!!!


----------



## galbayfisher

C'mon guys, where's the pics????

anybody got a dog on a skateboard or a squirrell water skiing???


----------



## Charles Helm

*Done in Lane 6*

I might as well get in this as I do not expect to shoot any more of these this month.


----------



## pelican

Great picture, Charles ... my favorite so far. Thanks for stirring things up, galbayfisher!

Come on folks, where are all those super photos of the (grand)kids in sports???


----------



## Wading Mark

Me playing hockey in high school at our league's All-Star skills competition.


----------



## GinMan

I'm sure that Putt-Putt is a sport, my little girl at Padre, it was H.O.T. that day.....


----------



## Charles Helm

She has a somewhat unorthodox stance when addressing the ball!


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*Jeff Gordon on Pit Road*

This was taken at TMS.


----------



## zihuatanejo

*Vince Young*

Took this at the Big 12 Championship game. We were 1st row on the 50yl so it was great for shooting pics...this is one of many I got that day.


----------



## MsAddicted

No grandkids but how about one of my niece? 

A lust for adventure runs in the family I think  

Fun, northern Michigan style....not sure if this is a sport or just a crazy thing to do.


----------



## sandybottom

I consider that one sky diving!


----------



## Pod

Man, that looks like a long way down to the water. We used to jump off the cliffs at an old rock quarry when I was a kid but I don't think it was that high!


----------



## capt henry

*grandson's football team*

mt grandson dakota #71 and his team as they prepare for another win


----------



## Pod

My wife took this picture of me giving my Daughter a victory ride off the field after the last game of the season.


----------



## gatorbait

*mine*

mid air shot, one of my favs

Zac


----------



## Cutter

Nice submissions so far guys (and gals!)









This is my buddy Blake on the slalom ski in Dickinson Bayou.
This photo was cropped pretty good, (which is somewhat noticeable) but I felt that it portrayed pretty good action and a good candid sporting photo.


----------



## Pod

Great action shot Cutter! I like all that flying water.


----------



## rangerjohn

these are two brothers from hawaii that i teach sometimes in our kids brazilian jiu jitsu class. the older one (on the bottom getting beaten lol) is 9 and the younger one (winning) just turned 5 about a month ago.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Here's mine from a TX Rollergirls bout in Austin a few months back.


----------



## chicapesca

*Doubles*

This is my doubles partner getting ready to smack a backhand.


----------



## LIONESS-270

I would like to share a couple of Non-Entry photos of our Granddaughter Sydney and her first deer hunt.
A years wait and weeks of training, scouting and instruction that led up to a very happy and emotional adventure.

1. It all comes together with a green light to take the shot.

2. Grandpas Boot Camp and Safety school

3. A new Huntress is born.

4. Sweet dreams after the hunt.


----------



## Pod

Great pictures Lioness! The second one made me smile. That's exactly how my kids learned shot placement. They shot a lot of 'em with the ink pen before using the real thing.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Excellent!! Ain't those grandkids just the absolute best?!?


----------



## gatorbait

*Dang*

Wow, Lioness.

That set is one for the memorybook for sure. Very special set for you all Im sure. Would make a great collage for a wedding present down the road. I also shot my first deer on the cover of a magazine with a perfectly sighted in Bic. Great shots, I think the competition is over. lol

Z


----------



## LIONESS-270

Thanks Zac..Guys, Those are Non-entry photos that she wanted to share because of the Theme and Rule No. 3.
She missed reading the seperate thread for Honorable Mention...
Sorry about that
We have picked out a couple of favorites and will vote...some awesome Kid Pics here...
Hope to see more.......


----------



## pelican

Great pics, Lioness. I bet that young lady is a hoot in a stand.  No doubt, she has some good teachers.

Are you sure you don't to identify one for entry???


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

From a Mickey Mantle League game I shot last night.


----------



## Cutter

The submission period for this month has ended.


----------

